# Angeln in Schweden



## Anderson (3. Februar 2001)

Hallo Sportsfreunde!Warum gibt es eigentlich keine Seite für Schweden.Wäre bestimmt gut besucht oder?Danke Anderson


----------



## Joe (6. Februar 2001)

Wahrscheinlich gab es bisher kein Bedarf!!!!

------------------
**** Dicke Fische ****
******* Joe ********


----------



## Dude (10. Februar 2001)

Ich stimme zu, eine extra Seite für Schweden wäre echt toll, den Bedarf gibt es sicherlich. Vielleicht denkt Ihr mal darüber nach ?


----------



## masch1 (19. Februar 2001)

Hi reneSchau dir mal die Fotos im Bilderforum an
(Schwedenzander /Hechte aus dem Schärengarten)


------------------
Willst du eine Stunde Glücklich sein...Geh zu einer Frau
Willst du einen Tag Glücklich sein... betrink dich
Willst du immer Glücklich sein... geh Angeln_
-*-_und immer zug auf der leine_-*-_


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Februar 2001)

Moin Rene!
Zu Deinen Fragen schicke doch mal dem Chippog ne Nachricht ich denke der kann dir als alter Schwede alles beantworten!
Ich selber war ein mal in Schweden an der Westküste bei Göteborg, das war anglerisch nicht so berauschend im Meer. 

------------------

    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Dok (19. Februar 2001)

Ich hätte nichts gegen nichts gegen ein Schwedenforum. Ich selbst bin von dem Land begeistert!
Es wäre Super wenn unser Küchenbulle wenigstens einen Co-Mod machen würde.Also Jungs und Mädels Interesse an einem Schwedenforum?

------------------
***MFG und Petri Heil Dok***
***Administrator vom Angler-Board und Dok`s Board***
***Moderator Privat-, Laber- und Bugforum***


----------



## rene (20. Februar 2001)

Hallo Leute
herliche grüße an alle anglerkollegen aus dem momentan triesten bayern.
möchten gerne heuer in schweden zum angeln, aber die vielzahl der gewässer ist erschlagend. fest steht am see, max. mittelschweden, anreise mit flugzeug. ungern mit auto, jeep frißt 25liter. hecht und zander, evtl. karpfen. wer weiß wie es in schweden mit günstigen ferienhäusern und leihwagen aussieht? hat jemand erfahrung mit schwedenreisen?
bin um jeden tipo dankbar, denn ca. 2000 kilometer fährt sicher keiner umsonst.
dank im voraus und petri heil!!


----------



## AndyZi (21. Februar 2001)

Hi Dok  ein Schwedenforum wäre super. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wen sich niemand meldet würde ich den Mod machen.

------------------
Mit freundlichen Grüßen.
Andy***Mod im Bilderforum***


----------



## Dude (22. Februar 2001)

Wäre wirklich toll, wenn das mit dem Schwedenforum klappen würde, ich freu`mich schon drauf !!!
Rene: Hecht und Zander findest Du eigentlich in fast allen Seen, dazu auch einen sehr guten Weißfischbestand und gute Barsche. Mit Karpfen sieht es da glaube ich nicht so toll aus, es gibt wohl einige Seen,in denen viel Edelfisch eingesetzt wird, für die dann aber oft extra gezahlt werden muss. Die Regionen Västergötland und Dalsland ( westlich gelegen ) kann ich Dir wärmstens empfehlen. Ansonsten würde ich darauf achten, dass ein Boot im Ferienhauspreis inbegriffen ist. Falls Du weitere Info`s oder links brauchst, kannst Du ja noch mal posten. Gruß Dude


----------



## rene (22. Februar 2001)

@DUDE
ja, hab ich auch schon gehört. bloß die qual der wahl. einerseits möchte ich gerne mit dem auto fahren, andererseits ist fliegen billiger, müßte irgendwas sein, wo man entweder keinen leihwagen braucht, bzw. von airport malmö oder stockholm mit chartermaschine bis nahe ans ziel fliegen kann, der weg bis zum ferienhaus sollte dann nicht mehr weit sein.
BOOT BEIM HAUS DABEI IST KLAR, HAB MIR SCHON KATALOGE SCHICKEN LASSEN, BERICHTE STUDIERT UND, UND UND ...
bloß je mehr man liest desto weniger kann man sich entscheiden.
ein tatsachenbericht wäre toll, von jemanden der sagt, da und da war ich, die fische gabs, das hab ich gefangen, da hab ich gewohnt, usw. dann könnten wir uns leichter entscheiden. war vor 4 jahren in der tschechei (orlik auf waller) war ne riesen pleite,kannte leider keinen der persönlich dort war, fische krank, stausee abgelassen und aufgefüllt jeden tag was anderes, boot war zum treiben (vorn und hinten flach, also kein bug) auf dem unidentifizierbaren bootsmaterial hielt der sauger vom echolot nicht, die 50 meter bis zum see vom haus aus waren wohl über die klippe gemessen, durch den wald warens 400 meter. usw.
drum wäre es halt toll wenn ein bereits in schweden gewesener angler einem hilfe geben kann. hmm, urlaub ist eigentlich gar nicht so einfach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aber wie gesagt, bin eigentlich für jeden tip dankbar
grüße


------------------
Eat
Sleep
go Fishing!!!


----------

